# Amano - no heaters?



## NeilW (17 Aug 2013)

Afternoon.

In reading masses of ADA literature I've not come across a mention of heaters/heating methods and wondered if I'm missing anything? Is Amano possibly happy to keep tanks at room temperature?


----------



## mal blackburn (18 Aug 2013)

It seems like no one really knows. I just done some quick googling and found plenty of discussions about this and that but no mention of any way Takashi heats his tanks other than a stated temperature of 24 - 25 dC and a pH of 7 or just under. Personally, I think it depends on the size and location of the aquarium. If it is a public aquarium then the surroundings would be kept at a constant temperature or if it would be a smaller home aquarium then a heater would certainly be used to ensure temp stability. I am sure with a bit more time and searching, we will know the answer.


----------



## BigTom (18 Aug 2013)

I'm sure as soon as ADA release a £200 inline heater we'll hear all about how important it is


----------



## viktorlantos (18 Aug 2013)

Heating is really not required. Warm water is bad for aquatic plants usually or makes your life harder.
Keep your tank at 21-24 Celsius and if everything else is good you will be pleased with the result.
It's not for discuss fishes of course, but there you would not like to keep sensitive plants anyway, more like heat tolerant ones.

Heating only needed if your room temp drop below 19 celsius at winter and your water temp is similar cold. As with 18 celsius or colder other type of problems comes for you.

So save the heater price and get a few nice plants


----------



## NeilW (18 Aug 2013)

I think all of you are right. I've had my external off all Summer and all has been well and in winter we have the house heating. Maybe time to quit on heaters and save the pennies for plants like Viktor says


----------



## squid102 (18 Aug 2013)

viktorlantos said:


> Heating only needed if your room temp drop below 19 celsius at winter and your water temp is similar cold.



That will be most of the year in our house! Although the tap water temperature today is 20 Celsius.


----------



## xim (19 Aug 2013)

NeilW said:


> Afternoon.
> 
> In reading masses of ADA literature I've not come across a mention of heaters/heating methods and wondered if I'm missing anything? Is Amano possibly happy to keep tanks at room temperature?


 
He doesn't use it.
Aquajournal.ro - Despre apa
‘my four meter long aquarium has no heater and the water temperature is not very high since it’s indoors. The temperature in winter is quite low inevitably’


----------



## mal blackburn (19 Aug 2013)

Good job then he dont breed discus. lol


----------

